# W-DSL anbieter betrügt



## karnak (9. August 2010)

*W-DSL anbieter betrügt*

das sollte jeder wissen der mit Telcom und Arche AG (netvision) was anfangen kann ( die ändern auch ständig ihre namen)

http://www.kein-dsl.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10842

einfach link anklicken und lesen , soll sich jeder seine eigene meinung dazu machen , muss aber mal gesagt werden


----------



## Malkav85 (9. August 2010)

*AW: W-DSL anbieter betrügt*

Etwas blöd, wenn man sich anmelden muss um den Beitrag zu lesen.


----------



## karnak (9. August 2010)

*AW: W-DSL anbieter betrügt*

mein fehler sollte jetzt gehen


----------



## kbyte (10. August 2010)

*AW: W-DSL anbieter betrügt*

Netten Monolog hast du da in deinem Thread, bisschen strange, aber na gut.

W-DSL | Highspeed Internet + Telefonie Information:: Technik

Über welche Variante ist denn dein Anschluss realisiert?

Ist doch bestimmt sowieso shared medium, oder?


----------



## karnak (10. August 2010)

*AW: W-DSL anbieter betrügt*

W-DSL Richtfunk 5G , direkter sichtkontakt ca. 500m bis zum backbone
backbone glasfaser ( die aktuelle anbindung des backbones weiss ich nicht) sie bezeichnen es als letzte meile , Glasfaserleitung gehört der Telekom , drosselung ist offensichtlich (für mich jedenfalls) 

scheinbar kurze 1024 bei upload , wird nach ein paar sekunden getrosselt auf 512 , 256 , 128 , habe es mit einer menge messungen zu vielen verschiedenen servern versucht ,
singnalstärke liegt bei über 35db bei Tx und Rx 

ich könnte dir hier noch mehr info geben , aber wozu , es ist wie es ist 
und das es geht weiss ich weil es eben nicht zum ersten mal so ist , 
darum teste ich die verbindung 1 mal in der woche 
dazu noch der andere kram den ich geschrieben habe , siehe link oben 

ich lass mich doch nicht von einem ISP verarschen , ist ja nicht mein erster


----------



## kbyte (10. August 2010)

*AW: W-DSL anbieter betrügt*

Ja, meinst du nicht, dass es an der Auslastung liegt ob nun beim Funk oder beim Backbone, in deinem Vertrag "bis zu 1024 kbit/s im Upstream" steht und die anderen Plauer am See halt einfach auch online sind?


----------



## karnak (10. August 2010)

*AW: W-DSL anbieter betrügt*



> Ja, meinst du nicht, dass es an der Auslastung liegt ob nun beim Funk oder beim Backbone, in deinem Vertrag "bis zu 1024 kbit/s im Upstream" steht und die anderen Plauer am See halt einfach auch online sind?


 würde ich zuerst auch denken , aber wenn ich meine uhr danach stellen kann wann dir drosselung eintritt <-- eher nicht



> lol und was soll das?
> dein mimimi is irgendwie fail am platze


 ich bin es gewohnt , mit sowas anzuecken und hass auf mich zu ziehen , und es ist mir egal ( let it war )


----------



## Pokerclock (10. August 2010)

*AW: W-DSL anbieter betrügt*

Es wäre angebracht auch eine gewisse Diskussionsbereitschaft zu zeigen (sowohl vom Threadersteller, als auch vom Rest). Jedenfalls ist der verlinkter Thread ein verkappter Monolog. Sollte der Thread in Richtung "Flamer und Hater" gehen, ist hier ganz schnell Schluss.

B2T


----------



## karnak (10. August 2010)

*AW: W-DSL anbieter betrügt*



> Jedenfalls ist der verlinkter Thread ein verkappter Monolog. Sollte der Thread in Richtung "Flamer und Hater" gehen, ist hier ganz schnell Schluss.


  ja das ist der sinn , Diskussionsbereit bin ich , du kannst das thema aber schliessen , er hat seinen zweck bereits erfüllt


----------



## Pokerclock (10. August 2010)

*AW: W-DSL anbieter betrügt*

Wenn das dein Wunsch ist.

-CLOSED-


----------

